# AUTOMATIZACION DE SANITARIOS



## JUAN CARLOS MONTALVAN (Ago 15, 2006)

HOLA MUY BUENAS TARDES

TENGO QUE REALIZAR UN PROYECTO DE AUTOMATIZACION DE SANITARIOS (EL MIGITORIO, EL LAVABO Y LA TASA), DEBO DE INSTALARLO Y QUE FUNCIONE,  PERO NO ESTOY SEGURO DE TODOS LOS ELEMENTOS VOY A NECESITAR, NI DONDE CONSEGUIR AQUI EN MEXICO ESTOS COMPONENTES, POR ESTO SOLICITO SU AYUDA, A GRANDES RASGOS LO QUE CREO QUE LLEVARIA ES:

SENSOR INFRARROJO QUE DETECTE CUANDO UNA PERSONA UTILIZA EL SANITARIO. NO SE SI EL DE RAYOS INFRARROJOS PASIVOS ES EL MAS ADECUADOY COMO LO CONECTO AL SISTEMA DE CONTROL.

UN DISPOSITIVO DE CONTROL O TIMER PARA QUE CUANDO EL SENSOR DETECTE LA PERSONA, ACTIVE UNA VALVULA SOLENOIDE EN CIERTO TIEMPO. NO SE DE QUE TIPO SERA EL MAS ADECUADO O COMO ARMARLO.

UN REELEVADOR. 

UNA VALVULA SOLENOIDE NC QUE ABRA O CIERRE EL PASO DE AGUA PARA LA TASA DEL BAÑO, (EL MIGITORIO O EL LAVABO)



MI NIVEL DE CONOCIMIENTOS EN ELECTRONICA ES BASICO Y MI NIVEL ACADEMICO, UNIVERSITARIO.

OJALA ME PUEDAN AYUDAR.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 15, 2006)

En algunos hoteles cuando el cliente entra y deja su tarjeta RFID en un soporte conectan el agua general y la corriente.

El problema del sensor de infrarojos pasivo es que si la persona se queda quieta para el sensor desaparece, haz la prueba busca un lugar donde tengan una alarma (99% son de infrarojos) y mira el  led y esperate un poquito y veras que automaticamente se apagan.
Al volverte a mover se enciende.

para el timer puedes utilizar un 555
Como sensor puedes utilizar el sensor de infrarrojos que es facil de encontrar en cualquier tienda grande de electricidad, o en supermercados como luz de jardin de paso...

Las valvulas puedes utilizar las de riego que son mas baratas pero de corta vida, funcionan a 12V y las encontraras en lugares de jardineria y tambien en almacenes de material electrico o sanitarios y griferia.

podrias plantearte la utilizacion de un pic como celebro de todo el sistema.


----------



## JUAN CARLOS MONTALVAN (Ago 16, 2006)

GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA

¿QUE OTRO DISPOSITIVO ADEMAS DEL PIC SE PUEDE UTILIZAR PARA CONTROLAR MI SISTEMA?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 16, 2006)

tambien puedes utilizar un pulsador en la puerta
sensores volumetricos por ultrasonidos (les pasa lo mismo que los de infrarojos)

barrera de infrarojo con chips de sharp.


Aunque la utilizacion de un microprocesador permite una gran versalidad se puede construir con puertas logicas y un poco de habilidad.

Tambien se puede hacer al viejo estilo con reles y temporizadores electricos

Tambien puedes utilizar un modulo tipo basicstamp seria como un pic pero con el lenguaje basic incorporado lo utilizan muy amenudo con los roboticos.

http://www.superrobotica.com/Circuitos.htm


----------



## JUAN CARLOS MONTALVAN (Ago 21, 2006)

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA


----------

